# Best TV and Screenwriting Program with focus on Comedy



## Sabin (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey all!

I'm mulling it over again. Two years ago, I submitted to UCLA and got accepted into accepted for a Screenwriting MFA. I came very close to going but, to be honest, I was in sort of a fear-based, survival-mode mindset. I also had a celebrity attached to a project that I was trying to get off the ground and at the last minute, I backed away after talking to Phylis Nagy about it. I've thought about that decision every day because while having somebody attached to a project doesn't happen every day, I was also clearly in a weird place and only saw doubts about what would happen to me afterwards.

Since then, I've gotten a development job at a small company. I've been writing an animated project which just got distribution -- and I've been paid not remotely what I deserve for it but it's kept me afloat during COVID. I'm still trying to get the project off the ground with my attachment. It might go, but my project certainly would've benefited from spending some time at a project incubator. But life is lived forward.

I've been thinking about applying to AFI, UCLA, and USC again. If my project with that attachment doesn't go, I might just go, get a portfolio going, and try to start my career as a writer because I am convinced that the project I am working on isn't going to do anything for me. I could stay at this company and continue to write it (also, I do have a stake in the company) but I'm just not sure I would be happy at the end of the day.

I haven't discussed this with my boss yet, but I know that if I leave my development position I might be able to return so there's a little bit of safety there. But the main two things I did learn from working at this company is 1) I have writing talent, and 2) just a whole lot of what not to do.

I'm probably going to apply to all three. But I'm wondering is there a better one to go to if you're a little older (40) and already have a few connections?

Is there a degree that's better for teaching down the road?

Is there an MFA that's better for people who love comedy? Honestly, film and TV equally.

What's the difference in style between them? Is one better for TV or film? Is there one program that is currently better?

Thank you. I'm sure this is absolutely a redundant post.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabin said:


> Is there an MFA that's better for people who love comedy? Honestly, film and TV equally.


There's this one in Chicago that's associated with Second City:














 Harold Ramis Film School


	 					The world's first school dedicated to comedy filmmaking.
					


micjagguar
Aug 30, 2019
Questions: 1
Category: Summer & Short Term Film Schools


----------



## catmom (Oct 27, 2020)

DePaul in Chicago has a screenwriting MFA with a focus in Comedy that I believe is connected to Second City.


----------

